# HARD FLACCID HELP



## rob.21 (Mar 4, 2012)

Anyone know anything about this condition called "Hard flaccid" my symptoms are pretty similar to this condition(decrease in size and girth of penis when flaccid, no morning wood, little bloodflow to the penis, slight pain every second day,feeling of weightlesness in penis) have had it for the past 3 months ever since i came off a Dbol cycle(10 mg per day for 3.5 weeks) help would be appreciated.


----------



## rob.21 (Mar 4, 2012)

BUMP


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Are you having problems with erections? Or is it just the flaccid state that is worrying you?


----------



## rob.21 (Mar 4, 2012)

I can get errections but they're difficult to mantain plus require constant stimulation..........also no morning wood i read about this condition online called "hard flaccid syndrome" and my symptoms are pretty similar. [email protected] man all i took was 10 mg of DBOL for like 3.5 weeks didnt know it would turn out to be like this.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Mate I've read your past posts and going by that as a contributing factor you're talking about a purely psychological ailment. 10mg of dbol isn't going to give you permanent ED.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

I'm more than happy to send you some links that will guarantee you an erection. Give me a shout.

No **** :cowboy:


----------



## rob.21 (Mar 4, 2012)

I know right........if only i could get morning wood im 21 yrs old for christs sake


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

wtf lol ur girth is smaller?


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Morning wood is nothing.

What you should be looking for is when you get up at 2am for a **** and have to pace around the cold kitchen to try and soften your raging penis. Then still resort to a sit down pee pee just so you can go back to sleep


----------



## rob.21 (Mar 4, 2012)

i go to sleep at 2 am bro so no way of checkin that........wake up flaccid though.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Did you run a pct?

On the other hand there is a good website which may help. You put a letter before the name of a common household pet.


----------



## rob.21 (Mar 4, 2012)

i did run clomid for a week was back to normal after that......then this [email protected] rebounded after a month.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

robc1985 said:


> Did you run a pct?
> 
> On the other hand there is a good website which may help. You put a letter before the name of a common household pet.


Z goldfish?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

robc1985 said:


> Did you run a pct?
> 
> On the other hand there is a good website which may help. You put a letter before the name of a common household pet.


A dog? S cat?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> Z goldfish?


Since when did you check for broken bones by having a zray?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

latblaster said:


> A dog? S cat?


A cat might eat one of these


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

:confused1:


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

You tried any viagra or cialis? 10mg dbol should not have that impact, melanotan 2 is good for erections as well.

Super viagra is very good but makes you feel sick, contains both 100mg viagra and 60mg dapoxetine which stops you from cuming.

PGE1 and 100mg viagra and there is no way you wont get one, stays rock hard for 3 hours.

Seems like there is an underlying issue so would recommend blood tests really to see what your natural test levels are like.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

In what situations do you feel you are having problems? Is it just the lack of morning wood that is worrying you or are you having problems when with a girl/man or just when you are practicing for the big game?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

robc1985 said:


> A cat might eat one of these


D fish?


----------



## rob.21 (Mar 4, 2012)

Mish said:


> In what situations do you feel you are having problems? Is it just the lack of morning wood that is worrying you or are you having problems when with a girl/man or just when you are practicing for the big game?


earlier i used to get an errection while kissing my girl but now she has to stimulate the penis vigrously and when i get an errection its difficult to mantain.....plus morning wood should be normal at my age shouldnt it hell i used to get it everyday before taking that [email protected]


----------



## rob.21 (Mar 4, 2012)

Mish said:


> In what situations do you feel you are having problems? Is it just the lack of morning wood that is worrying you or are you having problems when with a girl/man or just when you are practicing for the big game?


Earlier i used to get a boner just by kissin my girl but now she has to stimulate the penis vigrously and when i get an errection its difficlut to mantain....plus morning wood at my age is normal isnt it hell i used to get it everyday bfore i touched DBOL


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

I think a lot of it is in your head mate, not what you want to hear i know. But any ed plays on your mind and you tend to over think it. Have you spoke to Mrs rob.21 about it?


----------



## rob.21 (Mar 4, 2012)

Mish said:


> I think a lot of it is in your head mate, not what you want to hear i know. But any ed plays on your mind and you tend to over think it. Have you spoke to Mrs rob.21 about it?


She'd kill me if she knew i'd juiced......plus the only flaw with the psychological ED is morning wood that cant be psychological can it?


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

tom1234 said:


> You tried any viagra or cialis? 10mg dbol should not have that impact, melanotan 2 is good for erections as well.
> 
> Super viagra is very good but makes you feel sick, contains both 100mg viagra and 60mg dapoxetine which stops you from cuming.
> 
> ...


WTF is PGE1?


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

not sure 10mg of dbol per day for 3 weeks would even shut you down(?)

even if it did after 3 months you should have recovered by now on such a small dose. I would go to the doctors get some blood tests done, sounds like could be symptoms of hypogonadism.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

rob.21 said:


> She'd kill me if she knew i'd juiced......plus the only flaw with the psychological *ED is morning wood that cant be psychological *can it?


Yes it can, so is everything ok with your gf?


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

PGE1 is caverject, what pornstars inject in there nob lol.. keeps you hard for 3-4 hours straight. The late Paul Borresens said in an article some of the people he worked with injected before bed for site muscle growth with good results so is used in bbing too.


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

tom1234 said:


> PGE1 is caverject, what pornstars inject in there nob lol..


 mg:


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

2 pages ion and I'm still lost wtf this is all about!!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

This is nuts!!! :confused1:


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Maybe a change in gf is needed lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yup, think we'd better go & fvck her!! :bounce:


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Some pixs of ur girl could help us diagnose the problem lol

All joke on the side man it could well be in ur head ed is a fcuker of a thing it can play on ur mind so much that u think u have a real problem


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Have bloods done, and start jelqing :thumb:


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Chris86 said:


> Some pixs of ur girl could help us diagnose the problem lol
> 
> All joke on the side man it could well be in ur head ed is a fcuker of a thing it can play on ur mind so much that u think u have a real problem


Yep put pics up we will tell you if it's in ur head or not (the one on you shoulders)


----------



## missiontoheal (Sep 9, 2012)

OP: This is not hormonal and will not resolve if you leave it. I know this isn't what you want to her but trust me I have been suffering from the same thing for a year.

This problem is similar to users of propeciahelp forum except it is purely the sexual side effects they have. The hypothesis is that the increase in estrogen causes the mast cells around the synapses in the pudendal nerve to release histamine and irritate the nerve. This causes an edema and fluids to build up around the nerve and effectively block the signals/cause miscommunication in the pelvic floor. If you were to register on their forum (it is down at the moment) there is a post on there where people have been diagnosed with pudendal neuropathy after having nerve tests and an intrapelvic ultrasound.

Can you tell me about the onset? Was it instant? Do you have genital numbness? A feeling like it has been disconnected from your body?

I can find links for you if you like where I can kind of guide what I am saying. My route to curing this has only just begun, it involves pelvic floor physical therapy, a strict diet, bikram yoga and everything that resists inflammation!

The sad thing about this condition (PNE) is it takes an average of 4 years to diagnose and unfortunately the quicker it is treated the greater chances of recovery. Take a look at the case log on the HF forum under the name 'Recovering' he didn't cause his hormonally like you did but he likely shares similar symptoms. Do not register though as they probably will not accept your registration unless you are proactive in your treatment. It could be worth registering to see if the admin is interested in a purely hormonal cause of this.

Anyway - please go and get help - the medical community will either tell you it is in your head (WHICH IT IS NOT) or they can't help you. Do not leave it like I have! Let me know where you live in a PM...


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

missiontoheal said:


> OP: This is not hormonal and will not resolve if you leave it. I know this isn't what you want to her but trust me I have been suffering from the same thing for a year.
> 
> This problem is similar to users of propeciahelp forum except it is purely the sexual side effects they have. The hypothesis is that the increase in estrogen causes the mast cells around the synapses in the pudendal nerve to release histamine and irritate the nerve. This causes an edema and fluids to build up around the nerve and effectively block the signals/cause miscommunication in the pelvic floor. If you were to register on their forum (it is down at the moment) there is a post on there where people have been diagnosed with pudendal neuropathy after having nerve tests and an intrapelvic ultrasound.
> 
> ...


Blimey.I had a few humourous responses lined up for this thread, now im feeling guilty.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

OP if you are having to resort to injecting solutions directly in to your penis, then here lies the problem


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Mish said:


> I'm more than happy to send you some links that will guarantee you an erection. Give me a shout.
> 
> No **** :cowboy:


Send me these links you talk of mate... No fcuked up sh!t though, not into chicks with d!cks or anything like that


----------



## missiontoheal (Sep 9, 2012)

Yeah dude, it's not fun haha. If you can imagine a bunch of guys are self conscious about their falling out, they go to a clinic and get prescribed a drug by legit doctors who don't know the mechanics of the drug they are handing out and these guys end up completely screwed up - if they didn't like their hair falling out imagine how they feel now! This drug I am referring to actually inhibits DHT and it's counterparts and you could imagine the changes that would cause..and since there is less test->dht there becomes more test->e2. This is similar to steroids on cycle (e2) and steroids post cycle (less DHT).

I personally think this is a genetic disposition and is related to pre-existing pelvic floor problems but I am not a doctor.

Moral of the story - do your research. I found **** loads on the web about this after it happened to me..just google deca dick and you'll see what I mean! I only took an AI too! Although don't listen to peoples theories about the damage it does as it is not science based.


----------



## missiontoheal (Sep 9, 2012)

1. PGE is prostagladin E1and is used to induce an erection...that could be just about the worst thing to do right now...you will likely cause peyronies disease if you inject needles through the tunica and the corpus chambers...then you will be completely screwed!!!

2.Big Ste - you suffering from this too!?

If this is at an early stage I would try taking anti-histamines and some sort of AI (but not a **** irreversible one - get one from a doctor who will instruct you how to taper off) propecia users have reported benefits of them which would make sense. If this doesn't help you then to relieve symptoms you will need to take alpha blockers (type a1 beta) like Prazosin. The only difficulty with this last note is that convincing a doctor to prescribe them is a beast!


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Misson I take it you took Propecia?


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

missiontoheal said:


> Yeah dude, it's not fun haha. If you can imagine a bunch of guys are self conscious about their falling out, they go to a clinic and get prescribed a drug by legit doctors who don't know the mechanics of the drug they are handing out and these guys end up completely screwed up - if they didn't like their hair falling out imagine how they feel now! This drug I am referring to actually inhibits DHT and it's counterparts and you could imagine the changes that would cause..and since there is less test->dht there becomes more test->e2. This is similar to steroids on cycle (e2) and steroids post cycle (less DHT).
> 
> I personally think this is a genetic disposition and is related to pre-existing pelvic floor problems but I am not a doctor.
> 
> Moral of the story - do your research. I found **** loads on the web about this after it happened to me..just google deca dick and you'll see what I mean! I only took an AI too! Although don't listen to peoples theories about the damage it does as it is not science based.


well you sound like you know your condition well. i still say the OP should go and have a full blood panel first. If nothing untoward shows up there , then may be an idea to seek out 'alternative' methods.

but i think his 1st port of call should be conventional, as he could simply have very low test levels and be hypogonadal, which no amount of pelvic exercises, yoga or yoghurt will improve.


----------



## missiontoheal (Sep 9, 2012)

digitalis - I took Novedex XT and I had an estrogen rebound.

goonerton - absolutely, sorry that is necessary to do so, he will be told that when he goes to the doctors anyway I guess.

Estradiol, DHT, Free Test, Total Test, Prolactin, Progesterone, Vit D, Cortisol, Blood sugar, TSH (T3 and T4 too if they will do it). LH and FSH too. Plus whatever else they want you to test for. Every GP I went to didn't know the tests to get done and why I wanted them, one didn't even test for LH and FSH when I was having testosterone checked..apparently very bad practice - my guess is because you are ruling out pituitary function assuming everything is fine because testosterone is present.

I can't find these links to hand but will dig them out later. Plenty of stuff online about Estrogens causing edemas. Estrogens activating mast cells to release histamines (as estrogen is pro inflammatory) and histamines irritating the pudendal nerves. There is plenty of stuff around progesterone as a neuro-protective steroid and also reducing edemas and the like too.


----------



## missiontoheal (Sep 9, 2012)

In the mean time as I am very busy over next few days, here are some links (these do not include the causes etc I stated but these are towards fixing the problem).

CPPS/PNE links:

http://www.beyondbasicsphysicaltherapy.com/sexualdysfunction.shtml#pudendalneuralgia

Mast cell idea (not the link I mentioned earlier) http://www.chronicprostatitis.com/mastcells.html

www.pudendalhope.info

www.tipna.org

Reducing inflammation:

http://www.chatelaine.com/en/article/21652--how-to-stop-inflammation

http://www.drweil.com/drw/u/ART02995/Dr-Weil-Anti-Inflammatory-Food-Pyramid.html

There are a couple of books you could read:

Amy Stein - Healing Pelvic Pain

David Wise - Headache in the Pelvis

You will have to PM for names of PTs because they will not want their names publicly mentioned on the web (I wouldn't have thought!).

Laters


----------



## rob.21 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hey bro....... i've had this problem for like 3 months now.......i knew smoething was wrong but the thing is as soon as i got off dbol this problem stopped in about 10 days. i was back to my normal self for a month....then suddenly it rebounded...earlier it as all about not getting a morning boner then slowly i started getting these symptoms (pain in testicles while lying down,penis smaller than normal when flaccid,disconnected from body,stiff,) i tried practitcing abstainence went on for 5 days then couldnt control myself.... abstainence didnt make much of a difference ........earlier when i took clomid and ZMA for 10 days after dbol this problem got resolved completely i dunno how or why it rebounded however it was no as painful then...........have started taking ZMA hope it'll help......im scared man help me out....have read ppl never recovering.


----------



## rob.21 (Mar 4, 2012)

missiontoheal said:


> In the mean time as I am very busy over next few days, here are some links (these do not include the causes etc I stated but these are towards fixing the problem).
> 
> Help me out man i cant seem to PM you....ca
> 
> ...


Help me out bro i cant seem to PM you.....honestly what are the chances of recovering....will cialis work......im scared dude didnt know 10 mg of dbol wud F me up so bad


----------



## missiontoheal (Sep 9, 2012)

post your email as soon as possible. go create a new one, post here what it is and then sign on to msn

i have some time free right now...


----------



## rob.21 (Mar 4, 2012)

missiontoheal said:


> post your email as soon as possible. go create a new one, post here what it is and then sign on to msn
> 
> i have some time free right now...


i dont have msn messenger....skype maybe or gmail?


----------



## missiontoheal (Sep 9, 2012)

if you're happy to share your gmail or skype publicly then sure


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

I had the same thing once.

As soon as i got a divorce it sorted itself out ;-)


----------



## rob.21 (Mar 4, 2012)

missiontoheal said:


> if you're happy to share your gmail or skype publicly then sure


ill make a new skype id and shre it in 5 min thanku so much bro


----------



## missiontoheal (Sep 9, 2012)

wait, are you taking the **** or did you actually have this problem!?


----------



## rob.21 (Mar 4, 2012)

robtest.321 add me


----------



## missiontoheal (Sep 9, 2012)

added.


----------



## rob.21 (Mar 4, 2012)

didnt get ur request


----------



## missiontoheal (Sep 9, 2012)

it says rob m******** new delhi india!?


----------



## missiontoheal (Sep 9, 2012)

if not add me, missiontoheal or gary silv


----------



## Healo (Sep 17, 2012)

*MissionToHeal:* can you please contact me so I can discuss HF, Pudendal Neuropathy and PT with you? I'm in the same, dire position (very bad ED, numb penis, no libido) and am trying to be proactive about treating this issue that's plagued me for years (from years of finasteride usage). I'm scheduled for a bunch of PT sessions very soon, incidentally.

Email me here please, and thanks so much: *[email protected]*


----------



## payam (Dec 9, 2015)

I just came across this thread. I've been having HF for the last two years and I have been constantly seeing specialist including urologists, gastroenterologists, osteopathy and physiotherapists. has anyone recovered from their HF yet?! I have realised that this underlying cause of this issue is in the pelvic floor muscle. please respond back so we can have a proper chat about this so I can inform you of my progress and you do the same for me. we have to help each other out.


----------

